# trolling motor on inflatable raft



## Harley (Mar 18, 2006)

does anyone use an inflatable raft with a trolling motor? If so, how does it perform?


----------



## UncleBud (Apr 11, 2004)

I have a Seaeagle 9 that I used a 3 1/2 hp Mercury on. It pushed me all over 
Findlay #2 and in the channels of Indian Lake. Did OK. Provided an interesting ride when the water got a little rough. Don't know how an electric would work. Don't see that it would be a problem. Traded the Merc in when I bought my 14 ft Lowe. 
What kind of inflatable do you have? Check out www.seaeagle.com and you can see what I have. 11 ft long, so that made it legal for waters that had a 10 ft min.


----------



## UncleBud (Apr 11, 2004)

I should have added to my previous post that they don't do too well in a river that have any sort of current. Even with the Merc pushing it, it tended to want go with the current. Ended up with motor pushing and me using a paddle to help guide it.


----------



## Buckeye03 (Mar 22, 2006)

Do those need to be registered to take out on public water?


----------



## UncleBud (Apr 11, 2004)

Yes, they do need to be registered, just like any other boat. When I got mine, it was registered like any boat under 14ft. I guess, now, there is a sticker you can get at a cheaper price.
There is a website that can tell you what is required to register boats. I don't have it at this time.


----------



## UncleBud (Apr 11, 2004)

Not to be picky, but you refered to an inflatable raft. Actually a raft is something you blow up and go sunbathing in a pool or get towed behind a boat. An inflatable boat is entirely different. The newer ones look like boats, and can serve the same purpose. The Marines and Navy seals use inflatable boats to do maneuvers. SeaEagle has one (Seaeagle 14) that you can put a
25 to 35 hp outboard on. and will hold 8 people or up to 2000 lbs. That makes it a bit more than a raft. My SE9 has a 1200 lb capacity. What helps make it safe is the 5 separate air cambers.


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

The Web site pertaining to Ohio watercraft registration follows. The information about inflatable watercraft is located approximately center page.

Registration & Titling: http://www.ohiodnr.com/watercraft/opsguide/ohiovr1.htm


----------



## Harley (Mar 18, 2006)

thanks for the website tom it has cleared up quite a few things. Somebody was wondering what kind of boat if was...I want to say it is a sevylor or seylor fish hunter 360. I want to say it is 11'2" and holds 1200lbs. or 6 people. It can hold 1200lbs but i don't think i would put more than 4 people in it. I believe it says it can hold a 3.5 hp motor but i forget. It is a fun little boat though. Its light enough to paddle easily but who wants to do that?


----------



## Harley (Mar 18, 2006)

unclebud..do you remember about how much it was to register your boat?


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

HERE IS THE FEE schedule on the ODNR website.


----------

